# boucle avec imagemagick



## s-albert (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
apreès avoir découvert imagemagick, je l'ai installé sans soucis sur mon 10.4.3. Cette applications est vraiment "Magique "!.
Mais le pb est que je n'arrive pas à faire un shell qui permet de traiter toutes les images d'un dossier.
Petite précision je suis tout débutant en shell et compagnie.... mais motivé lol.
Merci
SEB


----------



## FjRond (8 Décembre 2005)

s-albert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> apreès avoir découvert imagemagick, je l'ai installé sans soucis sur mon 10.4.3. Cette applications est vraiment "Magique "!.
> Mais le pb est que je n'arrive pas à faire un shell qui permet de traiter toutes les images d'un dossier.
> Petite précision je suis tout débutant en shell et compagnie.... mais motivé lol.
> ...


Vous pouvez utiliser la boucle for. Voici un exemple pour réduire toutes les images à la même dimension:

```
$ cd Images
$ mkdir MINI
$ for f in $(ls Images) ; do
> convert -geometry 250 $f MINI/$f
> done
$
```
Je me rends d'abord dans mon dossier Images/; je crée un dossier MINI pour ne pas écraser mes originaux, puis je lance la boucle.
Attention, la syntaxe ne vaut ici que pour bash et zsh. Elle est différente pour tcsh. Mais en principe, avec 10.4, votre shell par défaut est bash, si vous ne l'avez pas modifié.


----------



## s-albert (8 Décembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup c'est vraiment super.
Mon erreur était certainement dans le choix du type de shell.
Merci


----------

